# Is there T10-DIF support on FreeBSD already?



## mhndr (Jan 30, 2013)

To be more specific, is there T10-DIF support on the initiator stack on FreeBSD? I want to know how the block layer handles 520 byte blocks. and also if non 512/4096 byte block sizes are supported.

*T*hanks.


----------

